# CZ P-07



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Picked up a used CZ-P07 off of a CZ forum classified section. It's been fully "cajunized" (www.cajungunworks.com) Trigger is smooth as butter and love the short reset. I've put about 130 rounds through it and it shoots purty dang good! These damn CZ's are addicting!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You got a CZ problem!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

bobk said:


> You got a CZ problem!


I know man, they are like friggin' crack! lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking gun.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice --------- Them ol' boys at Cagun know their sh--stuff.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I love CZ. Last one I picked up was my FDE P-09 to go with my P-07. Next I'd like to buy a P-01 and an SP-01 Tactical. 

CZ's can get very addicting!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Slikster said:


> I love CZ. Last one I picked up was my FDE P-09 to go with my P-07. Next I'd like to buy a P-01 and an SP-01 Tactical.
> 
> CZ's can get very addicting!


My SP-01 is currently at cajun gun works waiting for David to do his magic on it.


----------

